

Techcrunch asks, is Obama ready to be a two-way president? - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/15/is-obama-ready-to-be-a-two-way-president/

======
kiplinger
I didn't vote for Barry mainly because it is clear that we would be subject to
one party eule for at least 2 years with him at the helm.

Though I could see the benefits of him as prez otherwise. For all they have
done wrong, the republicans, with control of one chamber would keep the dems
from doing what they do wrong, which for a fiscal conservative like me is a
lot.

Obama can easily reach out to the other half by acting like the person he ran
as (a moderate and at times conservative dem - something he is not), however,
he doesn't have to be too liberal with the people running the house and
senate. He can let them do his dirty work.

